# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Клубная беседка >  Полезные ссылки

## Рамоновна

Коллеги!
Наверняка многие из вас имеют в рабочей  "копилочке"  адреса интернет-ресурсов, которые очень помогают вам в работе.
предлагаю делиться ими в этой теме.
надеюсь, что это поможет многим из нас в поиске материала, идей и подсказок!!!

----------

anna.kiseleva.81 (25.05.2020), Петухова Ольга (29.06.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

https://zvukipro.com

сейчас очень много музыкальных ресурсов, которые, скажем так, "испортились". и поиск нужной музыки иногда превращается в настоящий квест.
это - сайт с большой *подборкой звуков*. 
И есть очень достойный раздел *Музыка для монтажа*, где все муз.фоны разложены по темам.

----------

anna.kiseleva.81 (25.05.2020), Lorakyz (01.06.2020), vads (27.05.2020), Гумочка (25.05.2020), лариса львовна (23.01.2022), оксана-оксана (05.06.2020), Петухова Ольга (29.06.2020), Скибыч (27.05.2020), Таня Л (25.05.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

http://dramateshka.ru

ДРАМАТЕШКА.
портал с огромным количеством детских пьес. есть пьесы с подобранной музыкой.
имеется немного теоретического материала для работы с детским театральным коллективом

----------

anna.kiseleva.81 (25.05.2020), Варшава (30.05.2020), Гумочка (25.05.2020), Петухова Ольга (29.06.2020), Скибыч (27.05.2020), Таня Л (25.05.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

https://online-letters.ru

онлайн генератор надписей. большой выбор шрифтов (+ цвет, + конур) размер - до 60.
сохранение - в PNG

----------

Алла и Александр (26.05.2020), Варшава (30.05.2020), лариса львовна (23.01.2022), Петухова Ольга (29.06.2020), Скибыч (27.05.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

https://stranamasterov.ru

СТРАНА МАСТЕРОВ
более 100 техник и материалов. много мастер-классов. поделки - от уровня начальной школы до .......

----------

Варшава (30.05.2020), Скибыч (27.05.2020)

----------


## Скибыч

https://krispen.ru/ - библиотека пьес Александра Чупина

----------

Варшава (30.05.2020), Рамоновна (27.05.2020)

----------


## lenusik

Мы уже полмесяца выкладываем для детей с утра получасовую подборку мультиков с вот этого фестиваля
https://multfest.ru/part.php?id=46

----------

о-ля-ля (04.06.2020), оксана-оксана (05.06.2020), Рамоновна (04.06.2020), Скибыч (04.06.2020)

----------


## lenusik

И еще на сайте проекта #ЖИТЬ есть замечательные ролики. Посмотрите
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9q...2vy-7T8VjNeWLw

----------

Варшава (04.06.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

этот же проект - #ЖИТЬ -  в контакте
https://vk.com/zhit

часто делаю репосты на свою страницу. очено трогательные и социально значимые вещи есть

----------

lenusik (06.06.2020), Варшава (04.06.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

сайт с адресами бесплатных фотостоков - качественные изображения без водяных знаков

https://skillbox.ru/media/design/26_...hch_dizayneru/

----------

lenusik (12.06.2020)

----------


## Натник

Вот еще ссылка на ресурс, там есть бесплатный контент в jpg, png, psd, eps. Очень удобный и понятный поиск и фильтры! Рекомендую. Если будут ограничения по скачиванию, там по моему больше 5 скачиваний в сутки незарегистрированным не дают, то надо зарегистрироваться. У меня скачивание бесплатного без ограничений.

https://www.freepik.com/home

----------

lenusik (21.07.2020), Рамоновна (14.06.2020)

----------


## baranov107

Все сайты очень классные и интересные! Есть что посмотреть на досуге.

----------

